# keeping track of sales



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Things used to be simple. I had 1/2 and 1 lb jars, and comb honey to sell. I Wrote sales on the outside of a big envelope and threw the money in. When there was enough, I deposited it in the bank account. This year I've added all sorts of other products for sale and it's more complicated. I've never really done anything with spreadsheets, but when a friend looked at the paper I was using to jot down what I left at the farm stand and what sold, she laughed and said I should make a spreadsheet. She told me how to write a few of the formulas I would need, and gave me and an idea of how to set it up. I already had excel on my computer, but never had a clue what all the boxes were for. I've worked on it the past few nights and Holy Cow, It's amazing! Now I have every size honey jar, all the lip balms, hand lotion sizes and scents, candles, wax, and soaps listed down the left with prices and color coding where needed. The there's columns for dates and quantities of each item. All I have to do type in the quantities and every-thing's done, and it also separates and totals taxable and non-taxable items. Sorry for getting so excited but I've been living in the dark ages. Things will be so much easier........as long as I put in the information.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 1, 2006)

*record keeping*

If you want it to be simpler invest in a copy of Quick Books. Makes everything a piece of cake then at the end of the year you put in a disk, push make accountants copy and off to the tax guy it goes. Income, expenses, sort by customers, sort by product, see which is doing the best, etc


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes I have to agree with shepard, spreadsheets are nice for counting but when you start purchasing raw material to make a finished product you need a real accounting program.

Keep it simple, and quick books can


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

bee crazy: I pmed you a while ago and no response yet....


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> bee crazy: I pmed you a while ago and no response yet....


Sorry, you have one in your box Chef


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, So what was I thinking? we do have quickbooks and use it for our handyman business and our music income. I guess I should just add another "company" and start using it for our beekeeping. Since it's the beginning of the year, this would be the perfect time to start.


----------

